# Orchestration for Tina Guo!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi all,

I just finished orchestrating a composition of Tina Guo’s, where I expanded upon her original cello idea, arranged, and mixed it. Please enjoy! 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## kevthurman (Mar 27, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just finished orchestrating a composition of Tina Guo’s, where I expanded upon her original cello idea, arranged, and mixed it. Please enjoy!
> 
> ...



This is very well done! I must ask which libraries you used (especially for woodwinds and brass, as I am going to be deciding whether to get MSB based on demos and the other options, and a woodwind library after that)


----------



## zolhof (Mar 27, 2019)

Tina is awesome 

Lovely work, Chris. She must be very proud!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 27, 2019)

kevthurman said:


> This is very well done! I must ask which libraries you used (especially for woodwinds and brass, as I am going to be deciding whether to get MSB based on demos and the other options, and a woodwind library after that)


Thank you! Winds are all from BWW, and brass is from CineBrass and CSB


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 27, 2019)

zolhof said:


> Tina is awesome
> 
> Lovely work, Chris. She must be very proud!


Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## fadermate (Mar 28, 2019)

Nicely done!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 28, 2019)

fadermate said:


> Nicely done!


Thank you


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 31, 2019)

Great track! 

I've had a couple of chances to work with Tina and she's always fun to work with.


----------

